# from out of town



## btemp (Oct 15, 2004)

This is the first hunt we've had in ND. Going up mainly to duck hunt but what are the pheasants like near Bisbee ND. Any helpful hints would be appreciated...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Few and far between.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm guessing you may not even hear one in that area! Honestly!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I've never seen one in that area!!! Pen raised birds only, and even then they are very rare.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Go to Pembina. oke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

deacon said:


> Go to Pembina. oke:


YES! Pembina is back on the treads!!!!!!! :jammin:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Langdon to Westhope is the best for waterfowl but the poorest for roosters. But then again it is not a perfect world!


----------



## btemp (Oct 15, 2004)

We are coming from KC MO later this week. Thanks for the advice. Is there a decent tavern close to Bisbee.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Bring some of those "Down Town" KC ribs You will make a lot of friends!!


----------

